# does not support this operating software system: WNT_10.0H_6



## SanderDDD (Mar 1, 2018)

errormessage: does not support this operating software system: WNT_10.0H_64

Im trying to install asus armoury and asus aura on my pc but get this error message.

I had asus aura before on my pc, and a new update came and i downloaded it and uninstalled the old one, but the new installition says the message above. Even tried to install an older version but the same thing happend

pls send help

i have windows 10


----------



## SanderDDD (Mar 1, 2018)

nvm just used setup.exe instead of asussetup.exe


----------

